

Ember.js 1.0 RC7 Released - Kerrick
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/08/14/ember-1-0-rc7.html

======
cpursley
The level of commitment from the Ember maintainers is very reassuring.
Especially when trying to pick a client-side framework.

However, coming from RoR, there's a bit of a learning curve due to the lack of
a prescribed file structure or server-side setup. So, I've been hacking some
components together as a full-stack template for Ember and Node with some nice
features like Hapi API, scaffolding & Brunch build tools. Shameless plug:
[http://github.com/cpursley/ember-wings](http://github.com/cpursley/ember-
wings)

~~~
ryankshaw
you might want to take a look at [https://github.com/rpflorence/ember-
tools](https://github.com/rpflorence/ember-tools)

~~~
cpursley
Yeah, that's pretty cool as well - I've used ember-tools. The scaffolding is
quite good.

------
gary4gar
OMG! Yet Another Release Candidate?

Ember team, release it already. Its going to be fine. if there any bugs left,
you can follow it up with minor bug fix release. More Importantly, not having
a stable release does hurt the adoption of framework. Just Saying

~~~
TylerE
Ember-data is still a giant puddle of suck, and I'm sure the Ember team knows
it.

~~~
steveklabnik
Ember-data != Ember.

I've also seen some tweets to suggest that ember-data is getting a lot of love
this month.

~~~
atonse
Agreed - although Ember Data is working well for me, I've found the lack of
documentation to be a productivity sink. Too often, I have to get into the
code to find out how things work (even to get a list of possible values for
DS.attr(), for example).

I'd love to know where I can contribute to the docs, so I can help update them
as I learn things.

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
Whoa, RC7? Isn't that a bit much in terms of releases candidates? That's 7
releases over something, that should of been stable at RC1.

~~~
adamnemecek
"Release early, release often"?

~~~
seivan
I like that. I wish others followed it. Move fast and break things vs move
slow and remain broken.

------
wldlyinaccurate
Every time a new Ember RC is released I read a little more about it, and I
have to say that this time I'm actually considering giving it a go.

This probably seems a little weird - why _wouldn 't_ I want to give it a go? I
guess it's because I've been using AngularJS for several months now and
learning something as opinionated and complex as Ember is a pretty hefty
investment in terms of time and effort.

seivan mentioned ObjectController and ArrayController, which I think are
really cool. Does anybody else know of any other features that might whet my
appetite and convince me to jump on the Ember train?

~~~
seivan
Not sure if you find it cool because you got an iOS development background but
[http://epf.io](http://epf.io) that works with Ember (sorta like a replacement
for Ember-data) shares the same semantics that Core Data does with its Context
Manager (scratchpad).

You can have child contexts and merge to the parent and so on. Check it out.

~~~
jonnytran
Anyone using this in production? I've been looking for a stable alternative to
Ember Data for a while that helps you with things like rolling back when the
server returns an error response.

~~~
seivan
Yeah I think the people who made it use it in production. A startup.

------
netcraft
So ember and angular are similar correct? Are there any other contenders in
that same space we should look at if we are considering js on front-ends?

~~~
alanctkc
Ember.js is incredible. But, I highly recommend looking into the non-
opinionated options out there as well.

I started with Ember.js building my app, but realized it exceeded the needs of
the project and strongly imposed the design of the application. Since I had
the time to invest up front, I switched to using non-opinionated libraries:

\- Rivets.js for DOM data binding:
[http://rivetsjs.com/](http://rivetsjs.com/)

\- Director for URL routing:
[https://github.com/flatiron/director](https://github.com/flatiron/director)
(also see Crossroads.js)

\- Stapes.js for observable objects:
[http://hay.github.io/stapes/](http://hay.github.io/stapes/) (Stapes provided
the foundation for my controllers and models)

I was able to borrow lots of design concepts I learned from Ember when re-
implementing, and the total JS file size ended up being about half.

~~~
GMFlash
Rivets and Stapes are a couple of my favorites as well. I use them for making
complex wizard-style forms.

------
ynniv
16 points in 45 minutes! 22 points in 60 minutes! And only my one snarky
comment.

I think the real story here is how good these guys are getting at avoiding the
voting ring detector.

~~~
avolcano
"these guys" === people who use Ember, see that there's a new release on the
front page of Hacker News, and upvote it :)

